# Where to buy DTG machine in Malaysia?



## ultimateperfect (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi,i new in this business. want to buy DTG machine but don't know where to buy it in malaysia.anyone from can help me/


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

*Rand Asia
*33, Janlan Nirwana 1
Taman Nirwana
68000 Ampang
Selangor Darul Ehasan
Malaysia
Tel: 603-9281 6328
Fax: 603-9281 3623
Contact: Mr. Harald Chia
Email: [email protected]
Website: http://www.randasia.com.my

Hope this helps!


----------

